# قلم ساخر



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*
*​
*فهرس مواضيعى المتواضعة *​ 
*مشروع النهقة *​ 
*لا " موغزة " ياريس*​ 
*عاش شعب الـ " ما " *​ 
*عيب ياجحش *​ 
*كابتن ..كابتن ..تيجى تقف جون ؟ (1)*​

*كابتن ..كابتن ..تيجى تقف جون ؟ (2)*
 *كابتن ..كابتن ..تيجى تقف جون ؟ (3)*
 
 *وااا زغلولاااه *​*

إبن عزيزة الهبلة​

الفيل أبو زلومة والأنتخابات ​

مورسياكوس " والسندوتش .. (1)​

مورسياكوس " والسندوتش .. (3)​

إلبس مزيكا وتعالى نلعب ثورة ...​**مورسياكوس " والسندوتش .. (2)*​

*خرابيش (2) - ولا يوم من أيامك يا مُبارك ..(!!)*​

*خرابيش (3) - أحترسوا من النشالين*​

*خرابيش (4) - ياعزيزى كلنا الطرف الثالث*​*
خرابيش (5) - (أنا) الثورة والثورة (أنا)​

خرابيش (6) - أخوات صبحى تنصب المبتدأ وترفع الخبر​

خرابيش (7) - هى حضارة سبعتلاف سنة تعمل كام بالريال السعودى ؟​
 أحنا شعب فيما بعد ​
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*المجموعة الثانية من المواضيع *


*ياراجل ياخيخة*​

*سيادة الرئيس ...من فضلك إِعدله*​

*السوستة المورسية فى الزيارة الأوسترالية*​

*تف تف لى شكرا*
*ً**
عودة " سوبرمان "*​*

هل مرسى بالفعل كان ( واحد فينا ) ؟​

كتاب اللوم فى وعود المائة يوم​

موالينا الأئمة​

تعدد أنبياء بنى الـ ( ما ) ​

فِداكَ أبى وأُمى ...​

عندما تُعشق " المخدرات " ​ 
الخطوط الجوية السلفية – S . AIR​


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2013)

*المجموعة الثالثة*

*الأغانى الخاليعة *​*خمسة فى ستة بكام ؟​وأنت منين ؟​الحاج " ريختر "​خُبز النهضة ​برنامج الأحتفال بثورة 25 يناير " المكيدة "​الريس قاطع تذكرة ​هابى " نفضندآيز "​الحُب بالبامبرز​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*المجموعة الرابعة

*
* المتفيسون والبلاج و....المنتدى​ 
**وَصَلنا ..... الله يحرقكوا*

*حظر التبول
*
* حرية الأعتقاد فى الدستور و... الإله فياجرووم​ 
**" ٰبَنِي مِصْرَإئِيلَ "

*​
*أدى – باس – با

*​
*دولة " مُورسِّينيا " الشمالية بكوكب " عطارد "

*​
*بابا ..بابا ..هو على أيامكم كان فيه " شم نسيم " ؟

*​
*وإنت منين ؟؟

*​
*مقتطفات من خطاب الرئيس " الشرجى " لمصطبة مصر*

​
*" ٰبَنِي مِصْرَإئِيلَ "

*​
*أدى – باس – با*​

*غَزْلْ عَفيف ..!!!*

​ 



​


----------

